# automotive-grade = προδιαγραφών αυτοκινήτου



## kapa18 (Mar 2, 2008)

Από έντυπο για πλυντήρια: 

The drum is suspended by four *automotive-grade* shock absorbers which inhibit vibration during spin cycles.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι ότι περιγράφει τα shock absorbers (αμορτισέρ τα έχω βάλει) ως αυτόνομης λειτουργίας. Κάνω λάθος λέτε;


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2008)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι εννοεί «αμορτισέρ προδιαγραφών αυτοκινήτου» (δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους «αποσβεστήρες κραδασμών», ίσως οι νοικοκυρές το καταλαβαίνουν καλύτερα αυτό, αλλά η αγορά βλέπω να λέει κυρίως «αμορτισέρ»). Ή «αυτοκινητικών προδιαγραφών». Αν υπάρχει όρος, δεν τον γνωρίζω.

Add: Ή «με τις ποιοτικές προδιαγραφές της αυτοκινητοβιομηχανίας».

http://www.semiapps.com/APPS/End Markets/Automotive/Powertrain/Engine management/70815142752813238
I can hear Alice Cooper now… “School’s out for summer…” Truly one of the greatest songs ever. And while kids everywhere—mine included—are enjoying lazy days without worrying about grades or school, grades are heavy on my mind. Automotive grades that is.

Automotive grades determine in what applications devices can be used and the process for achieving these grades is complex. In order to serve the automotive industry, entire organizations must be certified to the TS16949 standard, and certification must be kept current. Extensive documentation must be supplied as part of the Production Part Approval Process (PPAP). Individual component families must satisfy AEC-Q100 qualification tests. These checkbox requirements give automotive manufacturers the assurances they need that system-critical functions can be trusted to the electronic components they choose. This is a lengthy process and not for the faint of heart.

Even still, the title “automotive grade” has broad meaning, and not all automotive-grade components are created equal. Requirements for in-cabin applications such as in-dash and telematics systems are, for obvious reasons, less stringent than their safety and under-the-hood counterparts.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ! Προτίμησα το "αυτοκινητικών προδιαγραφών".


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2008)

Ναι, πρόσεξα ότι δεν ήθελες να βάλεις κάτι με «γράδα».

Δεν βάζω τίποτα στον τίτλο αν δεν έχω το ok του ΓΜ.


----------



## YiannisMark (Mar 6, 2008)

Κατ'αρχήν, θα έλεγα «αποσβεστήρες κραδασμών» (πιο γενική έννοια), αντί για αμορτισέρ (συγκεκριμένο πράμα). Αν σκεφτεί κανείς το στριμωξίδι μέσα στον χώρο ενός πλυντηρίου, είναι δύσκολο να χωράνε αμορτισεράκια. Μάλλον πρόκειται για ελαστικά μπλοκ που απορροφούν κραδασμούς. Βλ. τελευταία εικόνα εδώ. Χμμ, αυτά έχουν, επίσης, κατά πολύ μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια ζωής από τα αμορτισέρ. 

Όσο για το κεντρικό ερώτημα, θα έλεγα «προδιαγραφών αυτοκινήτου» (σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΚ, «αυτοκινητικός» είναι αυτός που κινείται μόνος του). Εξάλλου, πιστεύω ότι το κείμενο θέλει να τονίσει την ανθεκτικότητά τους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε.

Επιστρέψτε μου μόνο μια «αποενοχοποίηση» του _αυτοκινητικός_.

Σύμφωνα με όλα τα λεξικά, είναι το επίθετο του «αυτοκινήτου». Ακόμα και το ΛΚΝ, γράφει:
*αυτοκινητικός -ή -ό* E1 : αυτοκινητιστικός: Aυτοκινητικό δυστύχημα. [λόγ. αυτοκίνητ(ον) -ικός (διαφ. το ελνστ. αὐτοκινητικός 'που κινείται μόνος του')] 

Αυτό που μας λέει είναι ότι έχει πάρει διαφορετική σημασία από το ελληνιστικό «αυτοκινητικός» (που, έτσι κι αλλιώς, βρίσκω να απαντά μόνο στον Διονύσιο τον Αρεοπαγίτη σαν «αυτοκινητική δύναμις»).

Το ΛΝΕΓ του Μπαμπινιώτη αφιερώνει και σημείωση, όπου λέει ότι το σωστό δεν είναι το _αυτοκινητιστικό_ αλλά το *αυτοκινητικό* δυστύχημα, δηλαδή δυστύχημα που προκαλείται από αυτοκίνητο ή αναφέρεται σε αυτοκίνητο, και όχι κατ' ανάγκην στον οδηγό του αυτοκινήτου. Και επισημαίνει ότι «αυτοκινητιστής» δεν είναι κάθε οδηγός αυτοκινήτου, αλλά ο επαγγελματίας οδηγός αυτοκινήτου ή φορτηγού. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε εγώ χρησιμοποιώ συνήθως το «τροχαίο(ς)».


----------



## YiannisMark (Mar 6, 2008)

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τα της διάκρισης των 2 λέξεων.

 <Αυτοτιμωρία>
_Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
Δεν θα ξαναβαρεθώ να ανοίξω τον Μπαμπ.
...
_</Αυτοτιμωρία>


----------



## sarant (Jul 1, 2012)

Ανασταίνω το νήμα γιατί έτυχε να με ρωτήσουν "ποιο είναι το σωστό, αυτοκινητικό ή αυτοκινητιστικό" και ανέτρεξα να δω αν και τι έχουμε γράψει για το θέμα. Δεν είναι εντελώς ακριβής η διατύπωση του Νίκελ πιο πάνω, με την έννοια ότι το ΛΚΝ σαφώς θεωρεί πρωτεύοντα τύπο το "αυτοκινητιστικός", με ορισμό: που ανήκει ή που αναφέρεται στο αυτοκίνητο και στους αυτοκινητιστές: _Aυτοκινητιστικοί αγώνες. Aυτοκινητιστική λέσχη. Aυτοκινητιστικό δυστύχημα_, ενώ το "αυτοκινητικός" το θεωρεί παράλληλο τύπο, φυσικά διαφορετικό από την ελληνιστική λέξη.

Επομένως, έχουμε δυο σαφώς διαφορετικές στάσεις των λεξικών -είναι, ελαφρότατα έστω, παραπλανητικό να λέμε ότι "όλα τα λεξικά" δέχονται ότι το "αυτοκινητικός" είναι το επίθετο του αυτοκινήτου. Κατά το ΛΚΝ, το κατεξοχήν επίθετο είναι το "αυτοκινητιστικός".

Για την ιστορία, στον φίλο απάντησα ως εξής:
_
Οι γνώμες διίστανται.
Το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη θεωρεί σωστό το "αυτοκινητικό δυστύχημα" (ή ατύχημα), και όχι το "αυτοκινητιστικό" ενώ το ΛΚΝ (ιδρύματος Τριανταφυλλίδη) θεωρεί τις δυο λέξεις (αυτοκινητικό και αυτοκινητιστικό) συνώνυμες στην πράξη, αλλά λημματογραφεί ως κύριο λήμμα το "αυτοκινητιστικός". Προσωπικά συμφωνώ με το ΛΚΝ διότι η χρήση προκρίνει τον τύπο "αυτοκινητιστικό ατύχημα".

Πιθανόν στην αρχή του 20ού αιώνα, όταν εμφανίστηκαν τα πρώτα αυτοκίνητα στην Ελλάδα, να εμφανίστηκε πρώτος ο τύπος "αυτοκινητικός" για κάθε τι που αναφέρεται στα αυτοκίνητα (δεν το έχω ψάξει), αλλά ερευνώντας τα σώματα κειμένων βρίσκω αφθονότατες ανευρέσεις του τύπου "αυτοκινητιστικός" από δόκιμους συγγραφείς (έως και ακαδημαϊκούς, δηλ. μέλη της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών) στις πρώτες δεκαετίες κιόλας του 20ού αιώνα.

Επομένως: δεν είναι λάθος το "αυτοκινητικό δυστύχημα" αλλά ούτε το "αυτοκινητιστικό" είναι λάθος. Αν δεχτούμε ότι ζούμε σε έναν μπαμπινιωτικό κόσμο αποκλειστικής διάζευξης, όπου μόνο το ένα είναι σωστό, θα διαλέξω το "αυτοκινητιστικό", αλλά μέχρι να έρθει εκείνη η μέρα δέχομαι και τους δύο τύπους και θεωρώ ότι πρόκειται για θέμα προσωπικής προτίμησης. Κάποιοι άλλοι για να μη μπουν σε τέτοια διλήμματα προτιμούν να λένε "τροχαίο ατύχημα".

Λυπάμαι που δεν σου απαντώ με ναί ή όχι, πάντως μου έδωσες ιδέα για άρθρο στο ιστολόγιο. _

Να σημειωθεί ότι αισθάνθηκα την ανάγκη να εξηγήσω τι σημαίνει ακαδημαϊκός γιατί στην εποχή μας μάλλον χρειάζεται η επεξήγηση -ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

Με τρόμαξες, γιατί προς στιγμήν με έκανες να πιστέψω ότι είχα κατακεραυνώσει τη χρήση _αυτοκινητιστικός_. Το κακόμοιρο το _αυτοκινητικός_ προσπαθούσα να αποενοχοποιήσω. Από την άλλη νιώθω ανίκανος να αποενοχοποιήσω τη χρήση του _ακαδημαϊκού_ για τους πανεπιστημιακούς. Στις ορκωμοσίες τις προάλλες άκουσα ότι ορκίστηκαν ένα σωρό «ακαδημαϊκοί». Είναι μεγάλη χαζομάρα που καταφέραμε να θολώσουμε τη σημασία της λέξης.


----------



## sarant (Jul 1, 2012)

Ναι, καταφέραμε να τη θολώσουμε -φοβάμαι πως τώρα γιατρειά δεν υπάρχει.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2012)

Την Πέμπτη διάβαζα αυτό το άρθρο στην Καθημερινή (του Απόστολου Λακασά), στο οποίο με εντυπωσίασε (εκεί φτάσαμε) η σωστή χρήση των δύο λέξεων:

ποτέ έως τώρα μεταπολιτευτικά δεν είχε υπουργό έναν *πανεπιστημιακό* 
επιτέλους, θα δούμε πώς η ίδια *η πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα* οραματίζεται τη μεταρρύθμιση της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης
λόγω των αντιδράσεων των πρυτάνεων και μερίδας *πανεπιστημιακών* και φοιτητών.
Καθώς η ηγεσία αποτελείται από *πανεπιστημιακούς*

ο νυν υπουργός Κωνσταντίνος Αρβανιτόπουλος έχει σημαντική *ακαδημαϊκή καριέρα*
με ζέση μετέχει σε γεγονότα της *ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας*
δεν εφαρμόστηκε σε κανένα πανεπιστήμιο την τρέχουσα *ακαδημαϊκή χρονιά* 

Και όταν θα πρέπει να μιλήσουμε για μέλη της Ακαδημίας, ας λέμε κατευθείαν «μέλη της Ακαδημίας», για να μη βάζουμε τον άλλον να μαντεύει.


----------

